# Things are changing



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

I was on a 3 boat trip inshore for Super strike charters. The 3 on my boat did not want to go out for long. They were in no way interested in bull reds which are the hot ticket at this time. On our first stop things were looking good. We had a keeper after only a few casts.










Another came shortly after but that was it. I have a new Minn Kota I-pilot 112 and this gave me a chance to get used to it. I set up a slow troll along side the rozos and as we moved along the edge the guys casted to the rozos. We soon picked up another. These were all around 18 inches. As one of the guys said "they are the best eating size. Although we were off to a good day things ended there. It was still early and I was not worried. As we moved around and tried various points and cuts we managed a few more and a flounder. The water changed in the area so I made a short move to another area altogether. It was flat calm, there was no breeze, and the humidity was high. This made for very uncomfortable conditions and the 2 of the men had physical issues which did not help either. They decided to head in early. One of our last fish was this good size redfish.










We were in way before the other 2 boats and waited quite a while for them to come in. We were 1 shy of a 2 man limit with a sheepshead and a flounder thrown in.










The second boat came in and was 1 shy of a 3 man limit and the third boat came in about an hour later with a 3 man limit. He also had trouble finding the slot size fish. 

The river is dropping and the redfish are on the move as water conditions change in the area. The fish are slowly moving into the late summer and fall fishing grounds with the drop in the river. 

Life is Good! 
Fishing is not a matter of life or death. It's more important than that.

CAPT HOOP -- OUR FREEDOM


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Great report capt.! Seems like a inshore trip would be a good idea since I haven't hooked a keeper red from my kayak in the last two weeks.


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

great report and great fish as always.


----------



## jflyfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

Was this upper Escambia bay?


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Great report!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

jflyfisher said:


> Was this upper Escambia bay?


capthoop fishes over in La (out of the area inshore) but always post in a local inshore over here, confusing for some who read his post.

Jimmy


----------

